
Are your users S.T.U.P.I.D? - miraj
http://www.boxesandarrows.com/view/are-your-users-s-t-u
======
shalmanese
I wrote about a similar issue some time ago:
<http://blog.bumblebeelabs.com/the-5-guerrilla-user-test/>

